
NPM: Compromised version of eslint-scope published - sbr464
https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/dn7c1fgrr7ng
======
patmcguire
Looks like a big one: "npm will revoke all tokens issued before 2018-07-12
12:30 UTC"

